# Copper and Selenium Questions



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just have a few questions  

I feed my goats free choice Purina Goat minerals. I was wondering if I should still be giving my goats copper bolus's and Selenium since they are already in the minerals? If so, how often and how many cc's of the Selenium gel should I be giving them? Also should I give them the 2g or 4g copper bolus's since I have Nigerians? 

Last question, should I give the copper and Selenium to my buck as well and how often?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Mini goat Lover- Do you know that the area you live in is Copper and Selenium deficient? How do your' goats coats look? If they are looking healthy, and have sleek coats (with no curling hairs), they probably aren't deficient in those areas.. The best way to know for sure is to have your' soil tested.. I know that my girls are deficient in these areas (our location is know for it's selenium deficiency, and when I gave them extra copper, they seemed to improve as well). I'm sorry, I don't remember exactly how much copper I gave them (my friend Vet measured it out for me).. As for the selenium: I use a powder to give them. Sorry I can't help you there I hope this helps you.. More info from you on this subject would be excellent!! Thanks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do BoSe and copper 1-2x yearly...no more than 2x if needed. They usually can't get enough selenium and copper from their minerals and diet alone...usually...not always. Especially with the Purina minerals...compared to other minerals...it's got a lot more salt then needed and not as much "mineral."


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Mini goat Lover- Do you know that the area you live in is Copper and Selenium deficient? How do your' goats coats look? If they are looking healthy, and have sleek coats (with no curling hairs), they probably aren't deficient in those areas.. The best way to know for sure is to have your' soil tested.. I know that my girls are deficient in these areas (our location is know for it's selenium deficiency, and when I gave them extra copper, they seemed to improve as well). I'm sorry, I don't remember exactly how much copper I gave them (my friend Vet measured it out for me).. As for the selenium: I use a powder to give them. Sorry I can't help you there I hope this helps you.. More info from you on this subject would be excellent!! Thanks.


I figured our area was probably deficient. They don't seem to be showing any signs of deficiency. But they are all under 2 years old so they are pretty young. I'm thinking 2g's of copper would work since they aren't showing signs of deficiency and they are around 50 lbs.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> I do BoSe and copper 1-2x yearly...no more than 2x if needed. They usually can't get enough selenium and copper from their minerals and diet alone...usually...not always. Especially with the Purina minerals...compared to other minerals...it's got a lot more salt then needed and not as much "mineral."


Thanks for the advice Kylee! So even though it says to give it monthly on the container I should only give them the Selenium 2x a year? Also, how big are your copper bolus's and do you BoSe and copper your bucks as well?

Thanks!


----------



## foot (Jul 17, 2008)

..Sweetlix has Copper and Selenium In It (Meatmaker 16.8 loose mineral)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really have to figure out what is best for your goats. It is even different with the farm down the street from you. Many factors are involved if you need to supplement more or not. 

I have to give copper boluses at least 3 times a year due to iron being higher in my water. Iron binds copper and then it isn't absorbed properly. I give Selenium twice a year and have found that I definitely can't do less than that. My goats have a very good loose mineral and I add Cop-Sel (copper/selenium herbal supplement from Fir Meadow) in my kelp which is also out free choice.

So you have gotten some ideas on what other people have to do and you can take that and figure out from there what your goats need.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just be careful not to overdose.....


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. You give bucks copper and Selenium as well correct?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> Thank you all for the advice. You give bucks copper and Selenium as well correct?


Yes, you do. I liked to give my boys copper and selenium prior to the start of breeding season.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Just be careful not to overdose.....


+1


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Mini Goat Lover said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the advice. You give bucks copper and Selenium as well correct?
> ...


Ok, thanks! So it looks like I'm going to be giving them copper 1x a year and Selenium 2x a year.

Thank you all again


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure on the selenium paste...I don't use that...we just do the Bose 1-2x yearly. 2x is the usual. :thumb: I've gotten copper from jeffers and just open up and take out the right amount of rods. Bucks get it too, yes. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Kylee


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Do not let age trick you into thinking a goat has to be okay. My solid black Spanish buck (born April 2012) started developing a copper def. soon after he was weaned (bottle fed). He was around 4 months old when I really noticed the reddish brown condition of his coat and assumed he just wasn't a true solid black goat after all, until I read that is a symptom of copper def. The treatment I found is for copper sulfate 1% solution but I never found dosing for a kid.

http://u-sayranch.com/main/2010/01/reme ... r-sulfate/

So the first week I gave him 5ml on Mon., Wed., and Fri. I then waited a week to see how he was doing. Last Saturday I gave him another 5ml. His coat is turning black again (just a little rust left) and is once again becoming sooooo soft. I am going to give him another 5ml tomorrow and watch him for another week. I will keep doing that until no more rusty coat. But not sure about what to do after he is cured. I have changed pellet brand to one meant just for goats (has copper) but I have learned the loose minerals I bought are a Universal and do not contain any copper.

I have a feeling it will only take another 5ml of copper sulfate 1% solution to get rid of the last of the rust color. I am wondering how I should dose him after that. Advice is welcomed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Question on this subject. Toth, I do worry about over dose, I have preggo ND and Boers are the bolus safe? I don't really see fish tail, but my two red does under coat look pretty shabby. I am spring fed and I believe we may have some iron in it. I also would say my ground isn't the only thing in question(no pasture  - so I feed hay. If anyone is in that category they would probably need to be looking at the hay source for copper/sel I would think?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear that bolusing with copper oxide rods is practically impossible to overdose. They release incredibly small amounts of copper over a long time. Though I am sure it is possible. 

I KNOW that bolusing with copper sulfate solutions, it is very easy to overdose. That stuff is dangerous. I've used it in applications that have nothing to do with goats.


----------

